# Swift table



## vana (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can anyone advise on my damaged table, I would like to get a new
replacement table but I have been quoted close to £400. 
Iwould like to identify the material and recover or if anyone has dealt with this problem perhaps offer an alterative solution.

Many Thanks (vana)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

O'leary Motorhome Sales and Parts sell tables and board that matches the wood used in motorhomes. At a recent show I saw a table of wood identical to that in my motorhome for around £25.

Try here:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nothing to do with GPS so have moved this post into the Swift forum where you might get more views and possibly replies.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're looking for wood rather than formica topping then it might be worth doing as we did. We got the replacement piece from B&Q in the form of one of their self-build kitchen doors. The match was exact and, the icing on the cake, it was in a sale so we got it for less than £5. It was the right size and all the edges were finished etc.

G


----------



## vana (May 9, 2005)

*swift table*

hi grizzly

Thanks for your reply. I am looking into trying to locate a match
at laminate suppliers, as I think the cost of a replacement table is nothing short of robbery from Swift. How on earth can they justify the amount they want.

Thanks again (vana)


----------



## vana (May 9, 2005)

*swift table*

Hi gelathae

Thanks I will try them,but it might be a long shot as the table is rounded at the end.

Many Thanks (vana)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: swift table*



vana said:


> hi grizzly
> 
> t. How on earth can they justify the amount they want.
> 
> Thanks again (vana)


Quite !

Have you asked Swift for the specifications of the laminate used ?

Not what you want to hear but we could not source any when we wanted to replace the worktop laminate that had been broken when a book dropped on it. We carted our matching table round all over the place and even sent photos but no luck.

G


----------

